# John Block on PETA Attacks



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Now PETA has attacked a 14 year old boy....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/blog/john_block_reports_from_washington/


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Iam a member of the other PETA (people who eat tasty animals)


----------



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

I like beef, chicken, pork and lamb. I have incisors that were intended to tear these protein fibers apart and molars to grind it up.

I will continue to utlize these protein sources until they pull my incisors from my cold dead gums.

CW


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I enjoyed a nice little chat with one of those PETER people one time. At least the conversation was rather pleasant for me. The young man was handing out some literature. Seems standing in a yuppie-uppidy area being liberal and politically correct makes some of the more feminine men feel more worthwhile.
Over the years as a teacher I learned that a person could not argue logic with an illogical person. Same goes for intelligence.
One of my favorite sayings is, "Statistics are only as good as the statitician". With that theory combined with my dedication to sincerely converse obnoxious topics with a straight and sincere face, I often find myself in dialogue with humans in dire need of educating.
The little PETER boy handed me some literature. I innocently asked what the organization was about. He and the 2 young ladies began their biased spew with great elation. They obviously had a new recruit on the line and my conversion would seem to make their day complete. I listened with sincerity and concern, nodded at the appropriate times and said little.
I learned about their diets, all the health benefits and the horror the human race inflicted on animals. I made mental notes as to their diets and one did fudge a tad and use bacon bits on occasion and had discovered and organic brand.
Finally they asked me what I did for a living and if I cared to join their group. With a straight face I quietly told them of my occupation and behind the scenes support of their organization.
I professed to be a worm farmer. Worms are very good for the soil and high in protein. I briskly continued my conversation as the protein comment settled in. I grew organic bacon bits. Worms were very prolific in reproduction. Since I no longer wished to sell them as fish bait, I had developed a way to dehydrate the little wigglers and incorporate them into several areas of the organic/vegan food market.
Depending on the temperature and humidity in which the worms are dried, the product can be manipulated to resemble and taste much like various sorts of real meats and no animal had to suffer. Since the process was gradual the worms simply drifted off to sleep and were never put down in a violent manner. Worms had a very short life span so putting them to sleep just before they passed naturally ensured they lived a full and healthy life.
We had an albino strand of worm that was being blended with noodles for added protein. The results were very promising.
We even developed genetically altered worm that would sustain severe dehydration and actually come back to life once it came in contract with internal body fluids. The worm would then pass through the digestive system, the sewage system, then recycle.

They kind of looked at me funny as if not sure I was funning, serious or dumber than they were.
We parted ways on a good note as we each went about our business.
That was a few years ago. I often wonder how many times they have felt the crunch of bacon bits and wondered.......

Life was meant to be enjoyed.


----------

